# need miter saw stand



## wombosi (Apr 22, 2008)

I have the Hitachi C10FSH saw, and looking for a good stand for it. Right now it's on saw horses, but to cut anything longer than about 4' I need someone to hold the end of the board.

Are rolling supports important, or just something sturdy?

I don't mind spending a few hundred bucks to get something really sound that will last a lifetime.

So far it seems mostly my uses require a lot of moving around of the saw. So maybe something like the Bosch would be too heavy to try to haul up and down stairs. Then again, it looks sweet.

I do cut a lot of 16' boards for framing, so I want something that can accommodate at least that length.

I just want quality. Basically the best I can get for under $300. If that means there is something awesome for $150, I'd be happy with that.

Thanks all.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

I got the Ryobi after reading Finehomebuilding's review of miter saw stands for my Makita SCMS. It does great with 2 ba firs but I need to prop up the material rails when I'm trimming an 8' double 9 1/4" LVL. 
Before I read the review, I was planning on getting the Bosch (TrakRack) but the Ryobi was only $99 and the return policy at HD is generous enough so that I can try it and if I don't like it, it goes back.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

We have used various brand miter saw stands over the years. They all seem to perform ok at first set-up. However, they don't all pass the regular use and durability test.

My current budget recommendation:

This is the same saw stand. Trac Rack...or Bosch brand, they are the same stand.
I am not toting nextag, I am just including their links to show the pics and description of the stand:

http://www.nextag.com/Bosch-TracRac-Miter-Saw-581288400/prices-html

http://www.nextag.com/TracRac-T3-Professional-Work-555494156/prices-html


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I've had good luck with the rolling portable Ridgid stand. Sure makes the miter saw easier to move around the shop or take to the job.


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

thekctermite said:


> I've had good luck with the rolling portable Ridgid stand. Sure makes the miter saw easier to move around the shop or take to the job.


Hey schmolze, there's another vote for the Ridgid. Shoulda picked it up when it was only $99! :yes:


----------



## wombosi (Apr 22, 2008)

thanks guys.

i'm just wondering about these big, rolling saw stands:

how in heck are you supposed to get them up (and down) stairs?

seems they wouldn't roll so easily, and are big and cumbersome.

what's the best bet for just the folding leg style stand?
i do want something that when i remove the saw, the brackets have feet that will protect floors.

if you guys are keen on the rolling stands, i'd just as soon get the bosch.

thanks again.


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

Well, the Ridgid IS heavy so not really stairs friendly. 100 lbs even with wheels would be a chore. I guess if you're looking for portability, weight needs to be a major concern.


----------



## wombosi (Apr 22, 2008)

angus242 said:


> Well, the Ridgid IS heavy so not really stairs friendly. 100 lbs even with wheels would be a chore. I guess if you're looking for portability, weight needs to be a major concern.


hey, my old pal angus. how are you brother?

well, in my new house, i definitely foresee going upstairs with it. if it's doable wiht the bosch or ridgid, then sure, get it up, but then it's up for awhile. 

so i think it's either:

a) bosch
b) a-frame folding leg style - stablemate, denali, dewalt, hitachi, ryobi, etc...

thanks again man.
sorry to be beating a dead horse here.


----------



## jdpavek (Jun 28, 2008)

*Port-A-Mate Miter Saw & Work Center*

I just got this a week ago and I am happy with it. One issue I have has to do with flop down brackets mounted on the two front side legs (I don't see them on the pictures here: http://www.westerntool.com/product.htm?pid=468212

however, I had 3 2x6x12 PT on the brackets and the brackets creased the legs. I want to see if the manufacturer has stronger replacement legs (warranty) of if they advise removing the bracket.

I want to get the optional router table fixture.

--jd


----------



## dstill (Jun 28, 2008)

i have the older version of the ridgid stand and i have yet to find one that i like better.


----------



## zappy (Jul 15, 2008)

*Miter saw stand for Makita 10" SCMS*

Hi All,
I just got a Makita 10" sliding miter saw.

Can someone tell me what suitable saw stands are available. My budget is about 100 to 125 USD.

I am looking for a stand that I don't have to modify....

Thanks in advance for your help.


Nara


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

For the price, this one's hard to beat:
http://www.amazon.com/Delta-36-136-...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1216133907&sr=1-1

I have no other recommendations in that price range but you can check for yourself:
http://www.amazon.com/s/qid=1216133...n:228013&low-price=1&high-price=125&x=10&y=16


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

I needed a movable stand for my belt sander! i was considering making my own from wood.
Then I noticed our old BBQ, that was to be trashed!
I removed the aluminum oven and added a plywood deck. Bolted on the sander and the dirty deed was done.


----------



## Quiglag (Mar 21, 2008)

Another vote for the Bosch T3b Trac rack. The only real flaw is the small wheels, but if you wanted, you could add bigger wheels with little work. I have seen them on sale for as low as $99 at a local tool store.


----------

